# Pfusch am Bau und andere haarsträubende Handwerker



## TNT (12 Nov. 2022)

Das ist, wie so viele andere mittlerweile, ein Traditionsthread aus der CPC, den ich hier gerne weiterführen möchte 

Also bitte, wenn jemand Bilder, Gif´s oder gar Videos zum Thema hat oder findet bitte gerne hier rein kacheln, mauern, kleben, schäumen, schrauben, meiseln, pfuschen oder wie auch immer....




















 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 











 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


​


----------



## Marco2 (12 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Tolotos (12 Nov. 2022)

Bei manchen der Bilder kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass das nicht absichtlich für so ein Foto gestellt oder gleich ein Fake ist,
aber andererseits meinte schon Einstein, dass das Universum und die menschliche Dummheit unendlich sind...


----------



## TNT (14 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (14 Nov. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (14 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Ein echter Thron


----------



## Max100 (15 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Marco2 (15 Nov. 2022)

​


----------



## TNT (15 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (16 Nov. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (18 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (21 Nov. 2022)

Nr 2 ist kein Blut sondern Design....


----------



## Buster (21 Nov. 2022)

Hammer Bilder dabei,echt wahnsinn TNT 

Danke fürs teilen


----------



## EmilS (21 Nov. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Endlich Unisex-Toiletten! 


TNT schrieb:


> Nr 2 ist kein Blut sondern Design....


Sieht auch eher braun aus.


----------



## Max100 (22 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (23 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (24 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (25 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (25 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (26 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (27 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (28 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (28 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (29 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (29 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (29 Nov. 2022)

955de23a20338afb3e71184d5b5aa6173291 mp4


955de23a20338afb3e71184d5b5aa6173291 mp4




nippyshare.com


----------



## Max100 (30 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Nov. 2022)




----------



## TNT (30 Nov. 2022)

Selbst Spielplätze sind vor Pfuschern nicht sicher


----------



## EmilS (30 Nov. 2022)

Wo stehen denn diese Sexsymbole? In einem MeToo-Land etwa?


----------



## TNT (30 Nov. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (1 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (2 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (2 Dez. 2022)

Hier wurde der Pfuscher in flagranti ertappt






8605ef42c8f5d319d3589bf653b25bad4375 mp4


8605ef42c8f5d319d3589bf653b25bad4375 mp4




nippyshare.com


----------



## Max100 (3 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (3 Dez. 2022)

Gegenteil von Pfuschern


----------



## TNT (4 Dez. 2022)

A Tragedy of Poor Design || ViralHog


Occurred on November 20, 2022 / Brooklyn"Do or Dive bathroom in Brooklyn"Contact [email protected] to license this or any ViralHog video. ViralHog is ba...




youtu.be


----------



## TNT (5 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (5 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (6 Dez. 2022)




----------



## EmilS (6 Dez. 2022)

TNT schrieb:


>


Kunst oder Slalom für Rollstuhlfahrer?


----------



## Max100 (7 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (10 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (10 Dez. 2022)

Gif


----------



## Max100 (11 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (12 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (13 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (15 Dez. 2022)

_

_


----------



## TNT (15 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (16 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (16 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (17 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Max100 (17 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (20 Dez. 2022)




----------



## Tolotos (20 Dez. 2022)

Max100 schrieb:


>


So ähnlich sah die Straße bei uns bis vor 4 Wochen aus. Und die Anwohner sind über den Schotter gefahren teils auch an den Baggern und LKW vorbei, bis irgendwann dann wieder geteert wurde.


----------



## Max100 (21 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (22 Dez. 2022)

Russischer Bauarbeiter?






278976746749814c6f6bcef367e6d0a38132 mp4


278976746749814c6f6bcef367e6d0a38132 mp4




nippyshare.com


----------



## Max100 (23 Dez. 2022)




----------



## TNT (1 Jan. 2023)




----------



## TNT (1 Jan. 2023)




----------



## nmartin61 (2 Jan. 2023)

Deshalb ist ein Geländer an der Wand.


----------



## Tolotos (2 Jan. 2023)

Irgendwas muss derjenige, der diese Stufe gebaut hat, sich doch dabei gedacht haben, oder?
Nur was...???


----------



## TNT (2 Jan. 2023)

Tolotos schrieb:


> Irgendwas muss derjenige, der diese Stufe gebaut hat, sich doch dabei gedacht haben, oder?
> Nur was...???


Vielleicht einer von Jackass? 😜


----------



## Max100 (3 Jan. 2023)




----------



## TNT (6 Jan. 2023)




----------



## Max100 (7 Jan. 2023)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (Dienstag um 11:39)




----------



## Max100 (Mittwoch um 07:09)




----------



## TNT (Donnerstag um 15:20)




----------



## Max100 (Freitag um 06:36)




----------

